

Grounded: How Alan Joyce Brought Qantas and the Nation to a Standstill - wlj
http://www.smh.com.au/business/grounded-how-alan-joyce-brought-qantas-and-the-nation-to-a-standstill-20150122-12v3zg.html

======
dibbsonline
Today I weep a tear for hacker news as it becomes a festering list of 2 day
old news articles without relevance to the hacker community.

